# new imac 24" / xp bootcamp problem



## Chadi (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, just got a new 24" iMac. I downloaded/installed bootcamp and create a 202GB Windows partition. I inserted XP SP2 CD and clicked install. The process started but the weird problem is this:

It rebooted numerous times (about 5 so far, past 15 minutes) but I do hear the CD running as if there is action. Weird problem again, screen is blank (while cd does sound as if action is happening). Its been nearly 20 minutes now.

Is this normal to have a black screen during the install process?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i wouldn't think so, but i'm not lucky enough to own an intel mac. but i have not heard of it running like this. it must be caught in a loop of some kind. you may have to reset and start over. but one question, why such a large, odd size?


----------



## Chadi (Nov 9, 2006)

The large odd size - nothing in particular. Just wanted the larger portion for xp or vista while keeping the osx partition without deleting


----------

